# mitsubishi HC1500/computer hookup



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a Mitsubishi HC1500 and I hooked it up to my laptop to play on my projector. I'm using the RGB (D-sub 15-pin) connector between the two.
My computer is an HP Pavillion zv5000 Pentium 4, 3GHz with 640MB of RAM and ATI Mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP (what ever that is). I'm guessing its a video card.

I try to watch a movie or Youtube videos through the Mitsubishi projector and the picture is quite jerky. It will become smooth then jumpy or jerky again.

What is the issue? I'm thinking that I need to upgrade something on my laptop. Maybe RAM or video card.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

chrisusvi


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it that jerky on a traditional computer monitor, or just the projector?


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

It only happens when I hook my pc to the projector. The pc work fine by itself.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What resolution are you sending to the computer monitor, and what resolution are you sending to the projector?


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

If I understand your questions correctly, my labtop runs at 1280x800 pixels and the front projector is a 720p DLP.
I hope I answered it correctly.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'm at a loss. Your comp screen and projector are similar resolutions so it shouldn't be any more taxing on your proc, vid card, etc to drive either one. Are you trying to drive both at the same time?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi chrisusvi,

I'm thinking that Marshall is correct in that the video problem is either a setting mismatch between PC and PJ or an incompatibility. If possible, I would try selecting a video mode that is an exact match for the PJ and make sure it is being used through the VGA port when the PJ is hooked up.

You might also try an alternative video output such as component or S-video if possible just for troubleshooting.

Make sure you have read, and are following, the detailed procedure on viewing computer images on pages 20-22 of your PJ manual. Below is a link to an on-line PDF version. For example, the power to the PJ must be turned on before the PC.

http://www.mitsubishi-hometheater.com/pdf/mitsubishi_manual_HC1500.pdf

You might also try downloading the latest driver for the Radeon 9000/9100 IGP and see if that helps. I found a problem with it and Myth TV under Linux - "TV-Out is only synchronized correctly in terminal-mode and therefore not of much use with MythTV", but this may have nothing to do with you.


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

To answer Marshall's question, both the PJ and the PC run the same video at the same time. When the video on the PJ gets choppy, I look over at the PC and its running smooth.

I also saw in the manual for the PJ that another optional hookup is an RGB plug from the PC to the HDMI to the PJ. Would that possibly be the problem?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Try running just the projector, not both the projector and the laptop at the same time.


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

How can I, if I want to project what's on the laptop on through the PJ to the screen? I need to run both.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Usually you can toggle between the laptop screen, external output, or both by hitting "fn" key (by ctrl) plus one of the F keys. On my laptop, it's F4, and has a symbol that looks like a VGA port on it. Some say "LCD/CRT".


----------

